

Replication, caching, and partitioning - dhotson
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/04/replication-caching-and-partitioning.html

======
mdasen
This was linked from an article a day ago. The discussion is here if anyone is
interested: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=271967>

~~~
dhotson
Oh thanks, I didn't realise. :)

